
The Case for Open Source - jacobwilson
https://blog.prototypr.io/the-case-for-open-source-4e0ac9767967#.minna8x8l
======
herbst
I still don't get how developers in closed source ecosystems work. If i don't
understand why/how something works i just check the code and figure it out,
this is usually the most efficient way (for me) for doing stuff as supposed
to. If i notice something is broken, i fix it. And if i don't like how
something works, i can easily fork or just monkey patch it.

I can't help but think of proprietary language coders as chaotic coders that
start crying when something undocumented happens.

